# AXOLOTL SPAWN LOG!!!



## agent A (Mar 18, 2013)

burrito started spawning tonight!!







here she is next to some eggs for size






just another pic:






will keep u updated!!


----------



## hierodula (Mar 18, 2013)

Awesome! Are they fertile or are they just laid? (sorry don't know how amphibians work in terms of spawning)


----------



## aNisip (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey A, I accidentally dropped a few Tic-Tac's in Burrito's lair, sorry bout that!   

Do axols reproduce internally or externally? :clap: Kongratz!


----------



## agent A (Mar 18, 2013)

hierodula said:


> Awesome! Are they fertile or are they just laid? (sorry don't know how amphibians work in terms of spawning)


They r just laid

They should be fertile



AndrewNisip said:


> Hey A, I accidentally dropped a few Tic-Tac's in Burrito's lair, sorry bout that!   Do axols reproduce internally or externally? :clap: Kongratz!


Lol

The male lays down a spermetaphore amd the female pics it up, fertilizes herself, then lays eggs


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice!!! Can i trade some babiez??


----------



## agent A (Mar 18, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> Nice!!! Can i trade some babiez??


Maybe...

I need to get a feel for this first

I wasnt expecting eggs for at least another month


----------



## Malakyoma (Mar 18, 2013)

agent A said:


> Maybe... I need to get a feel for this first I wasnt expecting eggs for at least another month


I read the parents will eat tiny babies. you might want to transfer them if you can.


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2013)

Congrats Alex :clap: Hope they are all fertile. Definately separate the eggs from parents, they will suck up the fry like a Hoover vacuum cleaner......


----------



## agent A (Mar 20, 2013)

eggs have been separated from babies

i'm gona find my blacklight to determine how many r GFP


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks great Alex, hope they hatch?!!


----------



## agent A (Mar 20, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> Looks great Alex, hope they hatch?!!


me too!!! then they can be sold during a reptile expo!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 20, 2013)

Do you have many expos there?


----------



## agent A (Mar 20, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> Do you have many expos there?


Theres one in mass twice a year


----------



## agent A (Mar 20, 2013)

pics from last night:


----------



## agent A (Mar 20, 2013)

pics from tonight:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 22, 2013)

I just got an axy at a reptile expo the other day, wild coloration :wub:


----------



## agent A (Mar 22, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> I just got an axy at a reptile expo the other day, wild coloration :wub:


Cute! Hows it doing?


----------



## agent A (Mar 22, 2013)

FINALLY DEVELOPMENT!!


----------



## hierodula (Mar 24, 2013)

What are you going to do with all of them?

soooo MANY!!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Mar 24, 2013)

they'll be so cute when they hatch!!!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, they will!!!


----------



## sally (Mar 25, 2013)

Those are some amazing photos. I can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 26, 2013)

agent A said:


> Cute! Hows it doing?


Shes doing great! She lets me hand feed her now :wub: Now i gotta get another one!!! They are so adorable!!!


----------



## agent A (Mar 26, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> Shes doing great! She lets me hand feed her now :wub: Now i gotta get another one!!! They are so adorable!!!


Ohh its a she!!! Nice


----------



## agent A (Mar 27, 2013)

from the other night:

















from yesterday:






from today:





















enjoy


----------



## Malakyoma (Mar 27, 2013)

They develop really freaking fast.


----------



## agent A (Mar 27, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> They develop really freaking fast.


no they dont :lol: 

these eggs r 8 days old now! a firebelly toad egg would be an eating tadpole by now


----------



## Malakyoma (Mar 27, 2013)

agent A said:


> no they dont :lol:
> 
> these eggs r 8 days old now! a firebelly toad egg would be an eating tadpole by now


Just comparing to mantids taking 1-2 months or more, and people being 9 months. an 8 day old egg almost ready to hatch? Thats amazing to me.


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 27, 2013)

I have to wait 6-9 months for chameleon babies!


----------



## agent A (Apr 1, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> I have to wait 6-9 months for chameleon babies!


my mom had to wait 9 months for me and she wishes she could have them back :lol:


----------



## agent A (Apr 1, 2013)

more pics


























they started to hatch today!


----------



## agent A (Apr 1, 2013)

more soon


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats! Very cool!


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 2, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> Just comparing to mantids taking 1-2 months or more, and people being 9 months. an 8 day old egg almost ready to hatch? Thats amazing to me.


Incredible eh? Did you know it take 21 days to incubate/hatch a chick (chicken). To me that is amazing!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Apr 2, 2013)

the 6th pic is so cute!!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 4, 2013)

AWESOME!!! babies!!!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 16, 2013)

How are de babies???


----------



## agent A (Apr 16, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> How are de babies???


great


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Apr 18, 2013)

How big are they?


----------

